# look sizing ???



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

so im 6'175" tall. i have a 585 'xl' my seat height is about 79mm and running a 3mm stem spacer. this bike feels a little big compared to my 57 bmc pro machine. have been thinking of getting a 586 and wondering if a 'L' would work?

are their any guys out there around my size riding a 'L'?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

approx 6ft tall, inseam = 88cm, with a seat height of 77cm with 15mm of spacers, 6' , 120mm stem, on a L 585.
feels just right!


----------

